# So Minato had the highest Academy scores in history, not Itachi?



## Final Jutsu (Apr 7, 2018)

_*"Minato was a very keen-minded individual, having the highest scores in the history of the Academy."*_

Source according to naruto.wikia.com is _Itachi Shinden: Book of Bright Light.
_
So does this confirm Minato as the greatest genius in academy history?  I'm not trying to deliberately turn this into some vs thread.  My reasoning was that there is a statement of an academy teacher calling Itachi the greatest genius in academy history.  Though, that was later debated when Viz released their translation and it was altered to not read as "in history".  So which is the best academy student?  Can someone post the statement from above that's in the Itachi Shinden so we can all see?  thanks


----------



## Maverick04 (Apr 8, 2018)

*“All involved assert that the academy has never before witnessed such genius.
He completed the graduation examination four months after he commenced his
studies, and he is scheduled to graduate in the springtime of the next year.”*

One of the teachers said this to Danzo

But yes Minato did have the highest score in the written exam..But Itachi did it without cheating and we don't know how Minato went about getting a full score..And Itachi also had the shortest time at completing the Forest of death and that too without a partner

*"In the first exam, he had gotten a score second only to the record holder,
Namikaze Minato, and he had completed the second exam in the shortest time
ever on record, even though he was alone, and not in the usual three-person
cell. In the third exam, his opponent in the first match had defaulted, leaving him
the win, while his performance in the second bout led officials to decide there
was no need for him to take part in the third match."
*
Either way I think both have the hype to be named the greatest Academy genius

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Baroxio (Apr 8, 2018)

So Itachi's first exam scores were second only to Minato, but his second exam scores were higher even than Minato's despite not having an actual team with him. He was so good, they completely waived the third exam as being pointless.

All this, at the age of what, 8? Pretty sure Minato was quite a bit older than 8 when he took the Chunin Exam.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 8, 2018)

I wonder who was the 3rd best then...

Oro?

Hiruzen?

Or was the academy opened by Minato's time?


----------



## TheOmega (Apr 8, 2018)

That Sharingan is truly a blessing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ultrafragor (Apr 9, 2018)

Baroxio said:


> So Itachi's first exam scores were second only to Minato, but his second exam scores were higher even than Minato's despite not having an actual team with him. He was so good, they completely waived the third exam as being pointless.
> 
> All this, at the age of what, 8? Pretty sure Minato was quite a bit older than 8 when he took the Chunin Exam.



Minato graduated the academy at 10 and his chunin promotion age isn't listed. 

 That is a problem because there's no way Minato was held back or needed to retake the academy graduation exam. So, that means Itachi only graduated earlier because they had an accelerated curriculum due to wartime. Which makes sense because the war Minato lead Kakashi's team in would be going on at the time Itachi was an academy student based on their age difference. 

 So, we cant compare them directly using graduation age.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Maverick04 (Apr 9, 2018)

Ultrafragor said:


> Minato graduated the academy at 10 and his chunin promotion age isn't listed.
> 
> That is a problem because there's no way Minato was held back or needed to retake the academy graduation exam. So, that means Itachi only graduated earlier because they had an accelerated curriculum due to wartime. Which makes sense because the war Minato lead Kakashi's team in would be going on at the time Itachi was an academy student based on their age difference.
> 
> So, we cant compare them directly using graduation age.



Not really..War actually ended when Itachi was just 4..You can make the war emergency case for Kakashi though


----------



## Ganta (Apr 9, 2018)

Final Jutsu said:


> _*"Minato was a very keen-minded individual, having the highest scores in the history of the Academy."*_
> 
> Source according to naruto.wikia.com is _Itachi Shinden: Book of Bright Light.
> _
> So does this confirm Minato as the greatest genius in academy history?  I'm not trying to deliberately turn this into some vs thread.  My reasoning was that there is a statement of an academy teacher calling Itachi the greatest genius in academy history.  Though, that was later debated when Viz released their translation and it was altered to not read as "in history".  So which is the best academy student?  Can someone post the statement from above that's in the Itachi Shinden so we can all see?  thanks



Do you have the RAWs?

 Also I'd draft someone whose grad age is earlier over Minato.



TheOmega said:


> That Sharingan is truly a blessing



 He gained sharingan post-academy.



RahulPK04 said:


> Not really..War actually ended when Itachi was just 4..You can make the war emergency case for Kakashi though



Ultrafragor is not the most informed guy.


----------



## 1Person (Apr 9, 2018)

A team probably slowed Minato down since he's not the kind a guy to leave someone behind or turn away when someone needs help.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Six (Apr 9, 2018)

Final Jutsu said:


> _*"Minato was a very keen-minded individual, having the highest scores in the history of the Academy."*_
> 
> Source according to naruto.wikia.com is _Itachi Shinden: Book of Bright Light.
> _
> So does this confirm Minato as the greatest genius in academy history?  I'm not trying to deliberately turn this into some vs thread.  My reasoning was that there is a statement of an academy teacher calling Itachi the greatest genius in academy history.  Though, that was later debated when Viz released their translation and it was altered to not read as "in history".  So which is the best academy student?  Can someone post the statement from above that's in the Itachi Shinden so we can all see?  thanks


>Naruto
>Consistent
Pick one


----------



## Mider T (Apr 10, 2018)

Minato had the highest scores until Itachi bested him.


----------



## Karyu Endan (Apr 11, 2018)

Um, excuse me?

How was Itachi allowed to participate in the Chunin Exams all by himself? The manga makes it very clear that you need to be in a team of three to even be allowed entry, and if even one teammate doesn't show up on time the rest are kicked out. This is a plot point both in the original series and in _Boruto_. I thought that there was only a three year gap between Itachi's Graduation and his becoming Chunin in the first place because it took him that long to find two teammates who wouldn't slow him down too much. 

Also, I don't buy Itachi being promoted to Chunin without fighting in the third round. I mean, the situation itself is believable (clearing the Forest of Death single-handedly while making a new record is definitely praise-worthy...), but at the same time the Sand Siblings _beat Itachi's record by several hours_ (and Team Kurenai would have beaten his record too if they didn't happen to run into the aforementioned Sand Siblings and decided to stay back and let them move on ahead for their own safety) and none of them made Chunin in their exam despite fighting in the third round.

As for the OP, the contradiction can be solved by just having Itachi_ *tie*_ Minato's score. That way, Minato's grades are still the highest in Academy history, and Itachi can still be referred to as the greatest genius in Academy history because he matched Minato's grades in a shorter amount of time.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## DaVizWiz (Apr 11, 2018)

Kakashi graduated the academy at age 5, completed the forest of death and was promoted in the chunin exams at age 6.

Itachi didn't become a chunin until age 10, four years after his academy graduation.

Minato didn't graduate the academy until age 10, his progression was the slowest.

As great as Itachi and Minato are, grades mean nothing compared to a shinobi who progressed that quickly through all initial barriers. The supervising shinobi knows more about a ninja's quality than grades could ever hope to discern, and Kakashi influenced them to promote him into notable positions of power and responsibility 4 years removed from being a toddler.

Ridiculous that a 6 year old can even mold chakra, let alone become an above average field ninja (chunin) who has combat command of other ninja (other genin/chunin) in life and death situations.


----------



## Milliardo (Apr 11, 2018)

Kakashi looked a lot older than 6 in the Obito flashback while taking the Chunin exams. I still believe Kishimoto retconned that shit until proven otherwise.


----------



## Trojan (Apr 12, 2018)

> people taken those random numbers seriously
>


----------



## pdmt243 (Apr 12, 2018)

Hussain said:


> > people taken those random numbers seriously
> >



well, some people still think rank means something in Naruto


----------



## The_Conqueror (Apr 12, 2018)

Minato soloed Itachi in his own novel


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 12, 2018)

Itachi > Minato. 



Milliardo said:


> Kakashi looked a lot older than 6 in the Obito flashback while taking the Chunin exams. I still believe Kishimoto retconned that shit until proven otherwise.



I always found that hard to believe, too. Half the timeline was a retcon.


----------



## DeadSpark (Apr 14, 2018)

Minato solos.


----------



## Addy (Apr 14, 2018)

wait, wasnt minato some snow flake according to kushna or some shit in the acadamy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Doc Mindstorm (Apr 14, 2018)

Novel reality...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Apr 20, 2018)

Itachi had hiruzens intelligence in age 7 - Hiruzen. And hiruzen is called the strongest and intelligennt most hokage.


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 5, 2018)

Maverick04 said:


> *“All involved assert that the academy has never before witnessed such genius.
> He completed the graduation examination four months after he commenced his
> studies, and he is scheduled to graduate in the springtime of the next year.”*
> 
> ...



Sorry but your post reeks of bias towards Itachi..

Firstly you do admit that Minato has the highest scores in the academy history, but then water it down saying Itachi did it without cheating, implying that Minato might have cheated, despite zero reason to think so. 

If you want to run the route, I can just say that we dont know how weak Itachi's competition was in the 2nd portion of the exam, catch my drift...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 5, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Sorry but your post reeks of bias towards Itachi..
> 
> Firstly you do admit that Minato has the highest scores in the academy history, but then water it down saying Itachi did it without cheating, implying that Minato might have cheated, despite zero reason to think so.
> 
> If you want to run the route, I can just say that we dont know how weak Itachi's competition was in the 2nd portion of the exam, catch my drift...


Itachi didnt cheat, Minato cheated

He doesnt have power to pull it off on his own


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 5, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Itachi didnt cheat, Minato cheated
> 
> He doesnt have power to pull it off on his own



I really wonder if the NBD community actually takes you seriously...might be worth doing a poll soon lmao


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 5, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> I really wonder if the NBD community actually takes you seriously...might be worth doing a poll soon lmao


Just sayin' facts

Sorry if it offended you


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 5, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Just sayin' facts
> 
> Sorry if it offended you



Lol I'll play this game with you a little longer, nothing better to do at the moment

So enlighten me, she me the scan that says Minato cheated on his exam, dont worry I'll wait


----------



## Buuhan (Jul 5, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Lol I'll play this game with you a little longer, nothing better to do at the moment
> 
> So enlighten me, she me the scan that says Minato cheated on his exam, dont worry I'll wait


He’ll say, “it’s been lost to history.”


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 5, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Lol I'll play this game with you a little longer, nothing better to do at the moment
> 
> So enlighten me, she me the scan that says Minato cheated on his exam, dont worry I'll wait


Minato couldnt complete test in a better time than Itachi. Shinden confirm Itachi was the only one who ignored copying due to, his brainy intellect


----------



## Deana (Jul 5, 2018)

Omg, i knew those two were ninja nerds. Does Steve Urkel have the number three spot at the ninja academy?


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 5, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Minato couldnt complete test in a better time than Itachi. Shinden confirm Itachi was the only one who ignored copying due to, his brainy intellect



Still waitin on that scan...


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 5, 2018)

Itachi was busy surpassing kages. Threads like this are so lttp, like that other Itachi thread that its hilarious. Like we all saw Itachi getting worshipped by Kishi and the fandom for a decade. No amount of retrospective is going to change that.

Itachi fans got their cake and left


----------



## Ekkologix (Jul 5, 2018)

Shisui seemed more talented than both minato and itachi lol.


----------



## Maverick04 (Jul 5, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Sorry but your post reeks of bias towards Itachi..
> 
> Firstly you do admit that Minato has the highest scores in the academy history, but then water it down saying Itachi did it without cheating, implying that Minato might have cheated, despite zero reason to think so.
> 
> If you want to run the route, I can just say that we dont know how weak Itachi's competition was in the 2nd portion of the exam, catch my drift...



I said that because almost everyone who knows the main purpose of the test tries to cheat..Sasuke, Neji, Gaara, Shikamaru, everyone tried to cheat..But since it was given that Itachi didnt cheat in that exam because he knew the answers I just stated the same..Maybe Minato didnt cheat as well..But chances of Minato cheating from the chuunins present in the exam is quite high coz that was the main purpose of the exam..To test your information gathering skills..Noone is being biased to anyone here..I even said that both have the hype to be called Academy geniuses..Even if Minato cheated, how is that a bad thing?? It just shows how good his info gathering skills are right


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 6, 2018)

Maverick04 said:


> I said that because almost everyone who knows the main purpose of the test tries to cheat..Sasuke, Neji, Gaara, Shikamaru, everyone tried to cheat..But since it was given that Itachi didnt cheat in that exam because he knew the answers I just stated the same..Maybe Minato didnt cheat as well..But chances of Minato cheating from the chuunins present in the exam is quite high coz that was the main purpose of the exam..To test your information gathering skills..Noone is being biased to anyone here..I even said that both have the hype to be called Academy geniuses..Even if Minato cheated, how is that a bad thing?? It just shows how good his info gathering skills are right



Point is that it is head canon to even suggest as much. Nothing and I mean literally nothing told us Minato cheated. So as far as us fans know, he didn't.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Sage light said:


> intelligennt most hokage


Nobody has ever said that.


----------



## Maverick04 (Jul 6, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Point is that it is head canon to even suggest as much. Nothing and I mean literally nothing told us Minato cheated. So as far as us fans know, he didn't.


Not writing that off..But the thing is almost everyone cheats in the written exam. It was made for the sole purpose of testing the genin's info gathering skills without getting caught..We know of Itachi not cheating on the test because its given in the novel..If there was no mention of Itachi not cheating ing the exam, then I wouldve said that Itachi most likely cheated in the exam as well coz thats the usual route all the genins take..Even geniuses like Sasuke and Neji..But Minato doesnt have anything backing him up here..The probability of him cheating and getting all the answers or atleast some of the answers is quite high compared to him getting a perfect score without copying even a single answer (unless stated otherwise)..Minato getting a perfect score without cheating is also a headcannon


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Still waitin on that scan...


I showed you already



JuicyG said:


> Itachi fans are like little gay boys who cant get over their favorite boy band.
> 
> Itachi never surpassed Minato


Lol says the guy who think Minato stood chance against Pain. Didnt surpass Minato in what? He is invincible, Minato died like ordinary nobody shinobi. He was feared by the Akatsuki, one man from said organisation demolished his village. He didnt copy in written exam, Minato had to. He finished forest of death at a faster time period than him 

There is literally no area Itachi didnt shitstomp him, basically


Mider T said:


> Nobody has ever said that.


DB and Manga says that


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Sage light said:


> DB and Manga says that


Nope, you're wrong.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

Maverick04 said:


> Not writing that off..But the thing is almost everyone cheats in the written exam. It was made for the sole purpose of testing the genin's info gathering skills without getting caught..We know of Itachi not cheating on the test because its given in the novel..If there was no mention of Itachi not cheating ing the exam, then I wouldve said that Itachi most likely cheated in the exam as well coz thats the usual route all the genins take..Even geniuses like Sasuke and Neji..But Minato doesnt have anything backing him up here..The probability of him cheating and getting all the answers or atleast some of the answers is quite high compared to him getting a perfect score without copying even a single answer (unless stated otherwise)..Minato getting a perfect score without cheating is also a headcannon


Its stated nowhere he got perfect score

He just got higher than Itachi, thats all


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 6, 2018)

Maverick04 said:


> Minato getting a perfect score without cheating is also a headcannon



Know it is not. We literally have to assume as much because we are not explicitly told otherwise. This is just like blaming someone for a crime that nobody has evidence that they committed. 

If you want to go around saying Minato cheated, I wonder what you'll say when someone asks you for the proof.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Nope, you're wrong.


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Sage light said:


>


Right.  That doesn't say "intelligennt most hokage"


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Right.  That doesn't say "intelligennt most hokage"


"Professor" is connotation to intelligence. The ability to educate others


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Sage light said:


> "Professor" is connotation to intelligence. The ability to educate others


Right.  Intelligence.  Not "intelligennt most"


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Right.  Intelligence.  Not "intelligennt most"


Why'd the scan state Intelligence alongside "Strongest of all" if it werent to imply he's also most intelligent of all time?

That doesnt make logical sense


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Why'd the scan state Intelligence alongside "Strongest of all" if it werent to imply he's also most intelligent of all time?
> 
> That doesnt make logical sense


Oh so now he is most intelligent of all time?


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> Oh so now he is most intelligent of all time?


Im asking you that

What do you think is more logical? An intelligence sentence attributted just near strongest statement, you think they were correlated just for giggle?


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Im asking you that
> 
> What do you think is more logical? An intelligence sentence attributted just near strongest statement, you think they were correlated just for giggle?


You argument is all over the place.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You argument is all over the place.


You're so cute

But you're dodging the point. But whatever


----------



## Maverick04 (Jul 6, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> Know it is not. We literally have to assume as much because we are not explicitly told otherwise. This is just like blaming someone for a crime that nobody has evidence that they committed.


Totally not the same as blaming someone for a crime lmao

Take your Minato wank goggles off and understand

I said that I know there is chance that Minato got the score without cheating..But the chance of Minato cheating is higher..Coz thats what the Exam demands..Cheating here in the exam doesnt make you a criminal smh..Everyone in the exam figured out that there are chuunins sitting among them and hence they indulged in cheating without getting caught..So saying that Minato got a perfect score without cheating is just giving him the benefit of the doubt..You cant give me a proof showing Minato didnt cheat either.
So I would suggest you dont waste your time.

Moreover this thread is about who was the best academy genius..Getting higher score in a written test doesnt really give you that title..Itachi has the edge over Minato when it comes to clearing the forest of death..And that too in record time and without any teammates..And he also caught the attention of village elders like Hiruzen and Danzo before graduating


----------



## Mider T (Jul 6, 2018)

Sage light said:


> You're so cute
> 
> But you're dodging the point. But whatever


You can't get your facts or even your vocabulary together, not my fault.


----------



## JuicyG (Jul 6, 2018)

Maverick04 said:


> Totally not the same as blaming someone for a crime lmao



It is exactly that. You basically saying that Minato cheated. When asked for the evidence for it you wont have any. This isnt wank, this is your biased downplay. Get up off your knees from Itachi for a minute and you'd understand this simply.



Maverick04 said:


> Coz thats what the Exam demands..Cheating here in the exam doesnt make you a criminal



Except Itachi didnt have to cheat, yet because Minato did well he must have cheated, or in your OPINION, more likely.

Thats fine if you think Minato cheated, it doesnt mean he did. And the fact that you want to believe something about the series that was never shown to us fans simply means your biased against Minato.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

Mider T said:


> You can't get your facts or even your vocabulary together, not my fault.


Wait how did we reach here

We started discussing panel then..?


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> It is exactly that. You basically saying that Minato cheated. When asked for the evidence for it you wont have any. This isnt wank, this is your biased downplay. Get up off your knees from Itachi for a minute and you'd understand this simply.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love how you ignored the scan posted by me bro


----------



## Maverick04 (Jul 6, 2018)

JuicyG said:


> It is exactly that. You basically saying that Minato cheated. When asked for the evidence for it you wont have any. This isnt wank, this is your biased downplay. Get up off your knees from Itachi for a minute and you'd understand this simply.


Reread my posts again and then again..Im pretty sure i said that im not writing off the possibility of Minato not cheating..Im just saying that probability of him cheating is higher coz thats what the exam demands from the candidates..How is that a downplay?? Im not giving him the benefit of the doubt because theres no statement saying that he didnt cheat..Thats it..Rather Im unknowingly wanking Minato and his info gathering skills which got him a score more than Itachi..Cheating takes brains as well..And how am I even wanking Itachi when im stating straight up facts from the novel?



JuicyG said:


> Thats fine if you think Minato cheated, it doesnt mean he did. And the fact that you want to believe something about the series that was never shown to us fans simply means your biased against Minato.


Im being neutral..Not giving him the benefit of the doubt..I seriously dont understand how thats being biased..Minato is actually one of my favorite characters in the whole series..Just because I dont go around fanboying over him doesnt mean that im biased..I can spin it around and say that you are wanking Minato without any basis and proof to support your claim and giving him the benefit of the doubt..Atleast Im considering the possibility of him clearing without cheating


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2018)

Sage light said:


> "Professor" is connotation to intelligence. The ability to educate others


The professor because of the jutsu that he can use.  
Allegedly, he can use all jutsu known in konoha, that's why he is the professor. 
It's not because he is smarter than the rest of them...


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2018)

This debate is lovely and all, but novels are not canon anyway. 
So, it really does not matter what happened in them or what was stated in there.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hussain said:


> The professor because of the jutsu that he can use.
> Allegedly, he can use all jutsu known in konoha, that's why he is the professor.
> It's not because he is smarter than the rest of them...


To learn all jutsu he need sharp intelligence


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hussain said:


> This debate is lovely and all, but novels are not canon anyway.
> So, it really does not matter what happened in them or what was stated in there.


Auxillary things are canon but fight scenes are not


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2018)

Sage light said:


> To learn all jutsu he need sharp intelligence


Not really. 
Konoha's jutsu that we know off are not that complicated to learn, and even the Genin can some of the highest level jutsu in konoha like Clones, Rasengan, Chiodri...etc. And the other genin kids are fully capable of using their clans jutsu without a problem. So, I don't see how did you link those together. He has talent sure, but learning those jutsu does not prove that he is smarter than others.

And in any case, this has nothing to do with itachi either. All Hiruzen meant is itachi can see the forest rather than the tree. I.E he allegedly cared about Konoha as a whole rather than just caring for his clan. Which makes his perspective a Hokage-like. That's all there is to it. 



Sage light said:


> Auxillary things are canon but fight scenes are not


No.

It's either all canon or not-canon. And it's not.
I don't know where you got that the fights are not, but the rest is...


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hussain said:


> Not really.
> Konoha's jutsu that we know off are not that complicated to learn, and even the Genin can some of the highest level jutsu in konoha like Clones, Rasengan, Chiodri...etc. And the other genin kids are fully capable of using their clans jutsu without a problem. So, I don't see how did you link those together. He has talent sure, but learning those jutsu does not prove that he is smarter than others.


Hidden technique do not require talent if you've read the databook

It can be learned easily

Rasengan, Chidori are high difficulty jutsu, my guess on how they learned it is due to being Indra and Ashura Avatar respectively. They're intelligent. So yes it require high levels of intelligence, to comprehend all types of technique method. The difficulty vary you know, he learned it all, proving extreme X-men tier intelligence


> And in any case, this has nothing to do with itachi either. All Hiruzen meant is itachi can see the forest rather than the tree. I.E he allegedly cared about Konoha as a whole rather than just caring for his clan. Which makes his perspective a Hokage-like. That's all there is to it.


That'd be a rather simplistic interpretation. Why'd that be a praise in shinobi world where tangible achieve ments are warranted praise?

Doesnt make logical sense. To imply Itachi was that special'd mean, he elevated his status in intellectuality above his own and chose him as his successor in terms of forte


> No.
> 
> It's either all canon or not-canon. And it's not.
> I don't know where you got that the fights are not, but the rest is...


Why'd director write something then put it to sale while it being completely lie?

Battle scenes are altered for excitement purposes, whereas academic information he has no need to lie about


----------



## Trojan (Jul 6, 2018)

Sage light said:


> Hidden technique do not require talent if you've read the databook


That's what I am telling you. Please focus. 



Sage light said:


> Rasengan, Chidori are high difficulty jutsu, my guess on how they learned it is due to being Indra and Ashura Avatar respectively. They're intelligent. So yes it require high levels of intelligence, to comprehend all types of technique method. The difficulty vary you know, he learned it all, proving extreme X-men tier intelligence


Are you implying Kishi planned the Indra/Asura nonsense from part1? 
If so, no that has nothing to do with it. Kappa



Sage light said:


> That'd be a rather simplistic interpretation.



That's the ONLY interpretation. Kappa
Also, what is even "Hokage-level perspective" otherwise? It's not like they measure their IQ before letting them become the Hokage.
Otherwise, Hashirama and Naruto's chances wouldn't have been so high. Kappa


> Why'd that be a praise in shinobi world where tangible achieve ments are warranted praise?


Beat me. 
Kishi just wanted to give itachi a blowjob. It's no different than Hashi (who does not even know who itachi is) saying
he is a better shinobi than him. 



Sage light said:


> Why'd director write something then put it to sale while it being completely lie?


It's not a "lie" in their own novel, but it has nothing to do with the actual manga. Kappa
That's like me going to fanfiction.net taking whatever thing is there and present it as canon. 

Or if you want the Lee SD, Boruto, Sasuke SD..etc or whatever they are called. They have nothing to do with the manga/story.


----------



## Cliffiffillite44428 (Jul 6, 2018)

Hussain said:


> That's why I am telling you. Please focus.


Im sorry I did not focus on that part

you were basically saying the same thing as I am


> Are you implying Kishi planned the Indra/Asura nonsense from part1?
> If so, no that has nothing to do with it. Kappa


But it seems to be the only explanation?

There is a statement saying mastering Rasenshuriken is impossible to human logic and NV capacity

But Naruto did it. Do you not think it was due to ethereal interaction to said party in question? Thats a logical explanation if you ask me


> That's the ONLY interpretation. Kappa
> Also, what is even "Hokage-level perspective" otherwise? It's not like they measure their IQ before letting them become the Hokage.
> Otherwise, Hashirama and Naruto's chances wouldn't have been so high. Kappa


Hokage require a set level of intelligence, Naruto is first one to break that rule likely

Considering his contributions in war they chose, to gratify him

Hashirama was a god in thier times, he was an exception

Just like Gates is measured, IQ is likely also measured imo


> Beat me.
> Kishi just wanted to give itachi a blowjob. It's no different than Hashi (who does not even know who itachi is) saying
> he is a better shinobi than him.


He said that after hearing Itachi's achievements so likely analyzing his intelligence

I think there's a high connotation to intelligence here


> It's not a "lie" in their own novel, but it has nothing to do with the actual manga. Kappa
> That's like me going to fanfiction.net taking whatever thing is there and present it as canon.
> 
> Or if you want the Lee SD, Boruto, Sasuke SD..etc or whatever they are called. They have nothing to do with the manga/story.


But if it goes with thier cannonical portrayal?


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 13, 2018)

Why are people making this more complicated than it is?

This was even stated in the Shinden anime.

Minato bested Itachi on A test, but Itachi was regarded as the greatest genius in the history of the academy.

Itachi was called the greatest student ever in the manga, in the Naruto anime, and Shinden.

Not once was Minato referred to in that way, and it was stated outright that Itachi came in second to him on a specific test. It clearly showed Minato was very bright for him to have outdone the greatest academy genius in history in anything.

To be fair, I'm not seeing where it said Itachi didn't cheat. Minato could have had a better test score, and Itachi still could've been the greatest student they had seen. 

You can be considered the best ever in a sport, for instance, and not be no. 1 in every single thing.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 13, 2018)

Divinstrosity said:


> Itachi was called the greatest student ever in the manga, in the Naruto anime, and Shinden.


Pretty sure that that teacher said itachi is the best that HE has ever had or something.
Although I could be wrong... 


Also, this is about the CE, not the academy...


----------



## Divinstrosity (Jul 13, 2018)

Ok, if Itachi completed a three-team test the fastest in history, and he was the only person to have  gone it alone ...

...what are we even talking about here? LOL. This sounds like pure Itachi fan-fiction. 

I would've loved to have seen that animated.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 13, 2018)

Divinstrosity said:


> Ok, if Itachi completed a three-team test the fastest in history, and he was the only person to have gone it alone ...


You can't participate in the CE without your whole team tho. 

The novels are fanfiction.


----------



## Arles Celes (Jul 13, 2018)

I wonder how Orochimaru and Hiruzen scored. 

The academy was created by Tobirama so its possible that Hiruzen might have entered it. And Oro most certainly did.

Also it makes me curious how Shikaku did unless he did not have any motivation not unlike his kid. I wonder how a serious Shikaku or Shikamaru would do. 

Kakashi's score would be also nice to know. Top 5 ever? Top 10 ever?


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2018)

Minato scored better in the tests, likely as a result of having intelligence on par with Itachi’s and thus being able to answer most of the questions on his own while not being too prideful to cheat. However, Itachi was the overall ‘superior’ genius for his various accomplishments and ridiculous development curve at his young age.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 15, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Minato scored better in the tests, likely as a result of having intelligence on par with Itachi’s and thus being able to answer most of the questions on his own while not being too prideful to cheat. However, Itachi was the overall ‘superior’ genius for his various accomplishments and ridiculous development curve at his young age.



What are those accomplishments? 
Killing his clan who weren't fighting back?  that's the only thing he is known for...


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2018)

Hussain said:


> What are those accomplishments?
> Killing his clan who weren't fighting back?  that's the only thing he is known for...


Completing the Forest of Death in record time by himself, skipping an entire phase of the Chūnin Exams because it was deemed unnecessary, becoming an ANBU Captain at a very young age etc.

You can argue that the light novels aren’t canon, and that would be valid, but the basis of this thread treats them as canon so for the purpose of answering the OP’s question I will as well.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 15, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Completing the Forest of Death in record time by himself, skipping an entire phase of the Chūnin Exams because it was deemed unnecessary, becoming an ANBU Captain at a very young age etc.
> 
> You can argue that the light novels aren’t canon, and that would be valid, but the basis of this thread treats them as canon so for the purpose of answering the OP’s question I will as well.



1- Novel filler. CE cannot be taken without your whole team.
2- The CE is also a novel filler, doesn't mean anything.
3- But ANBU is nothing special.  I wasn't aware people still take that shit seriously. lol


Even if we were to take that based on this thread, how is that better than Minato's accomplishment exactly? 
Is becoming an ANBU now is supposed to be a superior feat to being the Hokage? 
Or turning the table in the 3WW in Konoha's favor?


----------



## Zensuki (Jul 15, 2018)

Itachi because of his mentality


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Jul 15, 2018)

Hussain said:


> 1- Novel filler. CE cannot be taken without your whole team.
> 2- The CE is also a novel filler, doesn't mean anything.
> 3- But ANBU is nothing special.  I wasn't aware people still take that shit seriously. lol



Please don’t selectively read my post. I said that the novels may be pseudo-canon, but that I’m treating them as full canon for the purpose of this thread because the OP based his question on content taken from the Itachi Shinden. For all intents and purposes, the ‘novel filler’ argument doesn’t hold ground here and I’m not going to acknowledge any more posts that argue this point.



> Even if we were to take that based on this thread, how is that better than Minato's accomplishment exactly?
> Is becoming an ANBU now is supposed to be a superior feat to being the Hokage?



Minato became the Hokage at some point in his twenties. Itachi became an ANBU Captain barely a year into his teens—it’s not fair to compare these two accomplishments. Moreover, by the time Itachi was Minato’s age, he was definitely Hokage-level anyway on top of being portrayed as possessing an incredibly high standard of intellect and wisdom (according to the manga; whether or not we disagree with this portrayal is irrelevant). If you disagree with this, then we have nothing further to debate.

[quoteOr turning the table in the 3WW in Konoha's favor? [/QUOTE]

Not exactly a fair feat to use, either, given that Itachi didn’t participate in the war. The point of this thread is to equivocate their respective feats that can be directly compared, like their exam performances, not so you can cherrypick Minato’s feats that he accomplished when Itachi was still a child.


----------



## Trojan (Jul 15, 2018)

Atlantic Storm said:


> Please don’t selectively read my post. I said that the novels may be pseudo-canon, but that I’m treating them as full canon for the purpose of this thread because the OP based his question on content taken from the Itachi Shinden. For all intents and purposes, the ‘novel filler’ argument doesn’t hold ground here and I’m not going to acknowledge any more posts that argue this point.


Hence why I covered both areas. 
The first part was regarding them being the filler that they are, the second part took them as part of the thread for
the sake of the argument. Please, don't read my post selectively. 




Atlantic Storm said:


> Minato became the Hokage at some point in his twenties. Itachi became an ANBU Captain barely a year into his teens—it’s not fair to compare these two accomplishments. Moreover, by the time Itachi was Minato’s age, he was definitely Hokage-level anyway on top of being portrayed as possessing an incredibly high standard of intellect and wisdom (according to the manga; whether or not we disagree with this portrayal is irrelevant). If you disagree with this, then we have nothing further to debate.



Yes, Minato was older, but the title was also bigger. It's not like he was in his early twenty to be an ANBU.  

- Even if you want to go with "he was definitely Hokage-level". That simply because of his MS which gives him an automatic jutsu. He did not reach that level because he is "A genius" he reached it because Shisui killed himself and  he got a free power-up.

Obito was not anything special either, just because Kakashi killed Rin, he got that automatic power-up and was murdering tens of those ANBUs (that is allegedly so amazing that itachi reached their level) without a single scratch. 

If it's not fair to compare Minato getting the Hokage title in his early 20s to itachi being an ANBU in his teens years.
Then it also not fair to say "itachi is a genius because he has a cheat Code" compared to Minato who actually work for his power, no? 



> The point of this thread is to equivocate their respective feats that can be directly compared, like their exam performances, not so you can cherrypick Minato’s feats that he accomplished when Itachi was still a child.




Then the ANBU thing is irrelevant since Minato wasn't an ANBU.
Furthermore, they both participated in the 4th War as well.


----------

